# New Chihuahua, Precious



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

My sister's roommate/my friend's sister has been playing the pass-a-long game with her animals for a while now. A ferret for a wiener dog, the wiener dog for a chihuahua, and now the chihuahua for a pit bull. I felt so bad for this little chi... and I already have quite a soft spot for this breed. She got bored with her after about three months, and stuffed her in a kennel with little to no human interaction.

Well, we decided to take her in. My step mother renamed her Precious, and now she's Pocket's girlfriend.  Surprisingly, her only issues are a bit of food aggression which we're working on with her. I'm glad to give her a second chance! 

Pics soon, I have to upload them.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Pocket and Precious... that's adorable  You are so good for taking her in! You must have your hands full over there lol. My parents used to joke that I could charge admission to my bedroom since it's like a mini-petting zoo but I think you take the cake on that one  heh


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Haha, it's not that bad. On day's I don't have cages to clean, it only take me about 30mins to get everyone fed. But I probably spend a few hours a day playing with them/talking to them. haha


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Chihuahua to Pitbull! That's quite the jump :

I'm glad she had finally found her forever home


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

god bless u for giving her another chance
we need more people in the world like u
*human/ratty hugs to u*


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

omg! should that person be keeping animals!? sorry to sound horrible but that was the first thought to come to mind sorry if i offend) 

well done to you for giving the poor animal a second chance, if i could i would have a large home full of animals!!!!


----------

